# Acorn Reports



## Hammer Spank (Jun 20, 2015)

Come on guys.  They're visible easily with binos now.  Here's mine:

Worked between 2200 and 2700 feet today and found white oak acorns on a lot of trees in all areas.  Some are barren, some have a few, a couple are loaded.  Reds won't matter now.  No need for me to go back until August.  It's going to be a year for big legs.  Bears are going to be spread out through all elevations so boot leather and really fresh intel are going to be keys.  Hope you like hiking!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 20, 2015)

About the same I've seen so far. Don't know above 3k


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry, I meant 3200-3700.  

There wasn't a late freeze so I imagine that the higher elevations will have them as well.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm just under 1000 feet and this past week the immature white oak acorns are falling like crazy.  I guess the hot, dry weather is stressing the trees.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 24, 2015)

What are ya`ll saying? Gonna be lots of acorns like last year and tough to find a bear?


----------



## herb mcclure (Jun 24, 2015)

No where near the amount of acorns in  the woods I turkey hunt, however like other have said; there are acorns this year; all the way to 3,000 feet plus. I saw more Red-oaks than White- oaks; on the South mountainsides. Not near the  chestnut -oaks though; which is O K.
You bear hunters like White-oaks I know, but this turkey hunter will take Red-oaks every time; to last through winter and not rot. 
herb mcclure


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 25, 2015)

Not nearly like last year but they will be spread out.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 29, 2015)

Boar Hunter said:


> I'm just under 1000 feet and this past week the immature white oak acorns are falling like crazy.  I guess the hot, dry weather is stressing the trees.



Right you are my friend. Scouted a ridge top in Union County today at 3,700', and found these scattered all over the ridge top. Too early for these little guys to be dropping as well. Makes me wonder about when the acorns will drop. Already saw some nearly mature red oak acorns and it made me curious.


----------



## CornStalker (Jul 6, 2015)

I hunted all over the Chattahoochee WMA last year and could count the number of producing white oaks on one hand. However, large amounts of reds and chestnuts. We only saw a sow with cubs in 3 days of hard hunting. Very little fresh sign spotted. From everyone else's comments, it seems like there were large amounts of mast in other areas. Am I wrong?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 6, 2015)

Glassed some Whites above 3k while trout fishing on Cohutta today. Lookin spotty.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 7, 2015)

CornStalker said:


> I hunted all over the Chattahoochee WMA last year and could count the number of producing white oaks on one hand. However, large amounts of reds and chestnuts. We only saw a sow with cubs in 3 days of hard hunting. Very little fresh sign spotted. From everyone else's comments, it seems like there were large amounts of mast in other areas. Am I wrong?




Every single white oak I crossed paths with last year was absolutely loaded and raining.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 7, 2015)

CornStalker said:


> I hunted all over the Chattahoochee WMA last year and could count the number of producing white oaks on one hand. However, large amounts of reds and chestnuts. We only saw a sow with cubs in 3 days of hard hunting. Very little fresh sign spotted. From everyone else's comments, it seems like there were large amounts of mast in other areas. Am I wrong?



I don't think I seen a white oak in the mtns last year that didn't have acorns.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 7, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> Right you are my friend. Scouted a ridge top in Union County today at 3,700', and found these scattered all over the ridge top. Too early for these little guys to be dropping as well. Makes me wonder about when the acorns will drop. Already saw some nearly mature red oak acorns and it made me curious.



Hickory nuts are falling down low too, I've seen them do that when their really loaded, I'll bet there will be plenty this fall.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 7, 2015)

Cut a big hickory last week that was loaded and they were huge. Also dropping early. Persimmons falling early to but no where near ripe.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 8, 2015)

Hickories seem to do that every summer.  I've never found them to be worth hunting over unless you're chasing squirrels.  My guess is by the small game opener, the red oaks will be dropping a little bit.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 8, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Hickories seem to do that every summer.  I've never found them to be worth hunting over unless you're chasing squirrels.  My guess is by the small game opener, the red oaks will be dropping a little bit.



Yep the hickory nuts in the pick are good for squirrels, but hogs and bear love the soft shell variety.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope the bears aren't as stealthy as the acorns I spent 5hrs..walked 3+ miles and drove 8..from 2100-3600 saw a lot of hickory,a few reds and only two whites and they were on the road..found a few trees around 3300 that had been used in the past..even walked a creek bottom out..not a track in the mud but I guess it's not time for the Bears to come up yet?my neck is as sore as my legs lol I've got some Nikon monarch 10x42's and I spent a lot of time looking up..guess if I find some it'll be a good spot..gonna look at a few other spots tomorrow and then make the trip back in September..maybe I'll get lucky and get my first bear,but figure this will be one of many years I will use for learning lol


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 12, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Hickories seem to do that every summer.  I've never found them to be worth hunting over unless you're chasing squirrels.  My guess is by the small game opener, the red oaks will be dropping a little bit.



That's good to know. I don't think I've really paid special attention to it before. Of course I haven't been hunting the mountains as long as most of you either. There is always more to learn!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2015)

Walked 2 miles this am from 1800-2100 nothing but red oaks and hickory ..saw one white on the road in at 1595 loaded..found some good spots to walk..guess I'll just have to see if I get lucky lol


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Jul 12, 2015)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Walked 2 miles this am from 1800-2100 nothing but red oaks and hickory ..saw one white on the road in at 1595 loaded..found some good spots to walk..guess I'll just have to see if I get lucky lol



You'll be glad those red oaks hit come 1st frost and thereafter.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2015)

There are so many reds I guess the best thing to do is just pick a trail up high and work my way down..slipping an listening for breaking limbs..I guess so long as the acorns aren't dropping in that case prolly hang out on one of the saddles I found with huge trail on em..I saw three deer and a hen with some poults.one pile of bear scat


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 12, 2015)

There are enough whites that they will be in white oaks u til they are gone. Id work my soles flat finding the whites now.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't forget about the clover plots there have been a lot of bears killed early in the season on those fields.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 14, 2015)

Im seeing much greater production at lower elevations.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree at the lower elevations are looking good. Should defiantly be a little easier to kill a bear this year. Need to check a few more places up high to see how there doing. I like to find them in small streaks that only vary within 100 to 200 ft of elevation.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 15, 2015)

Are you seeing a good many loaded down low and how low?  I dont have a lot of elevation below 2000 feet where I normally hunt and was finding a decent number at the regular spots. Going to check another area between 2800 and 3400 soon.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know how the mountain works obviously but from what I gather the lower elevations actually green up first meaning sometimes a killing frost will get them but not the ones up high because they are still dormant..I get that,and seems everyone says no killing frost which reflects what guys are seeing low..and the high spots had so many last year that the trees may be slack up high this year..I get that,but how is it the higher elevations are first ones the Bears like if they start production later than lower elevations it would seem to me that lower elevations mature first?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 15, 2015)

From 2100 down. Cut one today in the 1800 ft range and was loaded. I don't think we had a killing frost at all this year.  I think that they prefer the higher elevation if food is avalible, plus the higher elevations is more remote and that's what they like.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 15, 2015)

Treecutter, most of the trees you see are on house lots right?  Do you think a lot of those trees get better light and water and therefore, produce better?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 15, 2015)

Some in open yards but most work is done on steep lots with no yards, just a house in the woods. Walked up behind the house the other day to look and most all white oaks have acorns. Most of the trees are by no means bumper crop like last year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 15, 2015)

No doubt the mast crop will be thinner than last season in my mountain woods. Where is the American Chestnut when we need her.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 15, 2015)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I don't know how the mountain works obviously but from what I gather the lower elevations actually green up first meaning sometimes a killing frost will get them but not the ones up high because they are still dormant..I get that,and seems everyone says no killing frost which reflects what guys are seeing low..and the high spots had so many last year that the trees may be slack up high this year..I get that,but how is it the higher elevations are first ones the Bears like if they start production later than lower elevations it would seem to me that lower elevations mature first?



There are so many variables beside elevation that effects mast production and the timing of acorn drop. Tree size, poor polination, summer drought, late Spring frost, insects, genetic differences all influence production and drop of individual trees. White Oaks take approximately 3 months to mature regardless of elevation, so your logic is correct, but there are many more factors influencing the timing and yield.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 16, 2015)

Most of the ones I glassed at mid elevations had some as well. A few were pretty heavy. Im gonna check high up this weekend and will post report.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 20, 2015)

More of the same.  Red oaks are loaded, whites are very spotty but some have acorns.  Didn't see any with a whole bunch but enough to climb I bet.  Found a loaded persimmon high up on a saddle too that I'll need to keep an eye on.  I'll be focusing on my usual areas and learning more new ones all the time.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 20, 2015)

I like persimmons.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 20, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I like persimmons.



Yeah well I saw it first......


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 20, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Yeah well I saw it first......



And I saw the whiteoak that had been climbed for years 200yds away from it first.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 20, 2015)

I was up on a ridge top near Blairsville yesterday at 3,600' elevation +-. Boththe whites and reds were producing fine, but I did find twice as many reds producing as whites. Not sure what this means in the overall scheme of things, but it was just a single observation from a single ridgetop. I did notice also that lots of red oak acorns across the ridge top had been blown down from the last big storm, but I couldn't find a single white oak acorn that had been blown down. Like I said, this was just one ridge top, so I'm not certain what to make of that information. Probably just too early to tell.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 21, 2015)

They seem to do that in late summer every year. Reds seem to abort a lot of acorns. I saw the same thing.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 10, 2015)

White oaks looks a little scarce in Dawson co. I will have to do a little more looking. Seen quiet a few red oaks.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 11, 2015)

White oaks seem very scattered. Haven't seen a spot yet that looks promising. Gonna have to really look hard. Reds are pretty good. Cut some in rabun yesterday on a ridge that was 2600 to 2800 ft I guess. The reds were getting close to being ready to start dropping. But the white oaks didn't have a acorn on them. And none on the lead that crossed onto nf land on up to 3k ft. Didn't see much promising in towns county other than a spot where I found about a dozen slides in a 1/4 mile stretch. Got to go back and check it out. Hogs have been on some of the hickory nuts also.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 25, 2015)

don't know what others are seeing but its not looking good in my area.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 25, 2015)

Went and hit 2600 to 3000 ft other day and white oaks are wormy and already falling but all rotten. Reds are getting close but no trees are loaded. Below 2000 ft is good.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 26, 2015)

Im afraid it was to wet during pollination I spent 3 days in cohutta above 2600 and its looking dismal.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 26, 2015)

Hopefully that scattered crop equals more movement...

Anyone have any recent acorn reports for the Chattahoochee?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 26, 2015)

PARA1977 said:


> Im afraid it was to wet during pollination I spent 3 days in cohutta above 2600 and its looking dismal.



Not looking much better down low.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 26, 2015)

CornStalker said:


> Hopefully that scattered crop equals more movement...
> 
> Anyone have any recent acorn reports for the Chattahoochee?



Same


----------



## ClovisSports (Aug 26, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> Same


Been up there several times throughout the summer and not too much to report on acorns.  Been finding some decent sign though.  2 more scouting trips before opening day.  Was up there last weekend and will be this weekend.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks guys for the Info, ill be in cohutta all weekend going to check the Sumac Drainage and ill report what I see on the reds and whites.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 26, 2015)

I was up on Cohutta this weekend camping at the lake. The family kept me too busy to do the exploring/ scouting i'd planned to do. I will say the white oaks in the campground were doing well. Infact 2 squirrels were having fun bombing our tent with huge acorns all weekend. We did see 1 bear near barnes creek falls.


----------

